# Pony shot with crossbow



## Traveller59 (23 January 2015)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/pony-shot-crossbow-dartmoor-471992

Just seen this on the main web page.

How shocking and very worrying that there is a mindless idiot taking shots with a crossbow at the hill ponies.

There will be a lot of worried local owners and farmers with stock  grazing this bit of moor.

The other disturbing thing is that this particular area is very popular with dog walkers and parents with young children on bikes.


----------



## Princess Rosie (23 January 2015)

OMG what the hell is wrong with these idiots that have done this!! There are some truly wicked people out there. Hope to goodness the pony is ok.


----------

